# Lowrance Elite-7x HDI



## psjmk1 (Jan 5, 2012)

Anybody using the elite 7x fishfinder only? Looking to go with this unit for the fishfinder. Already have the HB 858C DI combo. Will use the HB for the GPS and elite for locating fish. Just wanted to get some thoughts on this Lowrance unit. Thanks
:B


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Fish with my bro about 30-40 times this year. He put one on this year. His is the plotter/FF combo. Not sure what/if any differnece would be in the fish finder only but I can tell you I really like the FF mode on this unit. We will split screen the HDI and FF and it is pretty helpful in distinguishing targets. With the HDI you can almost count how many minnows are in a bait ball and if a fish is following it. it took a few times for me to get used to it but it works well. The FF alone is very good as well.


----------

